# The power of a Big Dick



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Apr 19, 2020)

I love showing off my dick on those online chat rooms. I came across a foid on here who said that she would gladly leave her boyfriend to be fucked by my big dick.






























































The black pill for you boyos


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Apr 20, 2020)

size?


----------



## robtical (Apr 20, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> probably an ugly bitch


----------



## KrissKross (Apr 20, 2020)

Why did you censor your size and “Josh’s” size? Makes no sense. 
What is your measurement. What photo did you send her?


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Apr 20, 2020)

I don’t want to say it just 


Dyorotic2 said:


> size?


because I have my face posted on here in case anyone finds this


KrissKross said:


> Why did you censor your size and “Josh’s” size? Makes no sense.
> What is your measurement. What photo did you send her?


I have my face on here so I don’t want to give away that information on the forum. You can private message me


----------



## KrissKross (Apr 20, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> I don’t want to say it just
> 
> because I have my face posted on here in case anyone finds this


Then fuck off with your shit post then, I’d you can’t divulge size then you are a larping subhuman and we aren’t interested in hearing from you. At this point it’s just bragging which is an offence on the forum. 
So, either tell us size or get the


----------



## Incoming (Apr 20, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> I don’t want to say it just
> 
> because I have my face posted on here in case anyone finds this
> 
> I have my face on here so I don’t want to give away that information on the forum. You can private message me


If its a decent size you wouldnt care. Don't be a puss


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Apr 20, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> I don’t want to say it just
> 
> because I have my face posted on here in case anyone finds this
> 
> I have my face on here so I don’t want to give away that information on the forum. You can private message me


I'm assuming you're 7+.


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Apr 20, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> I'm assuming you're 7+.


Just because everyone’s asking I’m about 7 even bone pressed. I’m bigger than I thought I was I used to only think I was a 6 incher


----------



## Vermilioncore (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 20, 2020)

Bitches like it,i used to send pics.


----------



## Vermilioncore (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Apr 20, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> wtf? lifefuel. is that all it takes for dick halo? what's the circumference?


that's what I thought.
if girls froth 6.5 nbp cocks....


----------



## KrissKross (Apr 20, 2020)

How big was Josh’s. She said she thought he was big.


Dyorotic2 said:


> that's what I thought.
> if girls froth 6.5 nbp cocks....


Maybe the average really is 5.5 
Always thought that was a government psy op to stop dicklets form going ER all the time. 
Maybe th average truly is that low even among normscum populations.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 20, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> How big was Josh’s. She said she thought he was big.
> 
> Maybe the average really is 5.5
> Always thought that was a government psy op to stop dicklets form going ER all the time.
> Maybe th average truly is that low even among normscum populations.


It is...
The most famous white dudes in the porn industry are close to 7,to give some perspective.


----------



## Deleted member 2684 (Apr 20, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> I love showing off my dick on those online chat rooms. I came across a foid on here who said that she would gladly leave her boyfriend to be fucked by my big dick.
> View attachment 365110
> View attachment 365111
> View attachment 365113
> ...


*Squirt in my knickers, *
wow, british people have autism tier vocabulary.


----------



## diggbicc (Apr 20, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> Always thought that was a government psy op to stop dicklets form going ER all the time.


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 20, 2020)

@KrissKross Josh is "about 6 inches". You can clearly see the silhouette. Jfl if you're blind enough not to tell. 

Secondly jfl these are just subhuman foids. 

My oneitis would bully u into suicide btw and that's it. I'm not really gonna flame this thread of urs but MIRIN I GUESS...


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Apr 20, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> that's what I thought.
> if girls froth 6.5 nbp cocks....


Yeah we all know the stats, but some retards will still cope with the "8x6 or death" meme.
Anything above 6 inches and you're good, anything above 7 inches and you're big, anything above 8 inches and you're a statistical anomaly.


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 20, 2020)

This texts between males and females making each other horny makes me wanna cringe my skin out


----------



## Gazzamogga (Apr 20, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> I don’t want to say it just
> 
> because I have my face posted on here in case anyone finds this
> 
> I have my face on here so I don’t want to give away that information on the forum. You can private message me








You're okay with showing that you've posted your dick on some random chat room and you're chatting up some whore afterwards but actually saying your size isn't okay because your face is posted here?


Dyorotic2 said:


> that's what I thought.
> if girls froth 6.5 nbp cocks....


I've been saying this ever since I signed up

At 7.5x6 I've been the biggest, usually by far, for all girls (8) I've slept with

It's just that so many guys here, usually virgins, will make a bunch of nonsensical claims of obscene sizes you need which makes you think 7" is the norm


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Apr 20, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> You're okay with showing that you've posted your dick on some random chat room and you're chatting up some whore afterwards but actually saying your size isn't okay because your face is posted here?
> 
> I've been saying this ever since I signed up
> 
> ...


I remember some user who made a thread about how a girl said his """7 inches dick""" was small jfl


----------



## diggbicc (Apr 20, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> You're okay with showing that you've posted your dick on some random chat room and you're chatting up some whore afterwards but actually saying your size isn't okay because your face is posted here?
> 
> I've been saying this ever since I signed up
> 
> ...


*Thirteen INCHUZ O' DEYATH*


----------



## Gazzamogga (Apr 20, 2020)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> I remember some user who made a thread about how a girl said his """7 inches dick""" was small jfl


@RAITEIII


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Apr 20, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> @RAITEIII


Was that him?


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 20, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> @RAITEIII





MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Was that him?





MiroslavBulldosex said:


> I remember some user who made a thread about how a girl said his """7 inches dick""" was small jfl


At this point you guys who are 7 with good experiences are a majority, whereas cases like mine cannot be found anywhere else. 
It indicates that you could be more in the right side. 

It remains up to debate the level of looks of those foids, because the better looking they are, the better guys they can have. 

Our competency going for good looking foids are men who are 6 PSL, or either 6'2 with nice body, or more specifically for my case, above 8 inches... The moment the foid I'm seeing has or has had access to this then things like my oneitis happens, because compared to something nuts like 9 inches I am indeed small let's be real... 

I have many stories that I've never shared, I'm not basing my opinions only on one sucess, maybe I just meet whores, who knows, but I'm more experienced than many here.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Apr 20, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> At this point you guys who are 7 with good experiences are a majority, whereas cases like mine cannot be found anywhere else.
> It indicates that you could be more in the right side.
> 
> It remains up to debate the level of looks of those foids, because the better looking they are, the better guys they can have.
> ...


cope


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 20, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> At this point you guys who are 7 with good experiences are a majority, whereas cases like mine cannot be found anywhere else.
> It indicates that you could be more in the right side.
> 
> It remains up to debate the level of looks of those foids, because the better looking they are, the better guys they can have.
> ...



The hell are you talking about? My 7.5 inch dick has gotten virtually every girl talking about "how big it is". Looking at average statistics it is indeed relatively big - no girl would ever call a 7 inch dick small unless she just wants to hurt your feelings lmao.


----------



## LordNorwood (Apr 20, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> cope


catmaxxed


----------



## mitodrake (Apr 20, 2020)

Where you find random chat rooms? I got huge dick, one of reasons i have hope to dont have low test


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Apr 20, 2020)

mitodrake said:


> Where you find random chat rooms? I got huge dick, one of reasons i have hope to dont have low test


test and dick size are not correlated


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 20, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> The hell are you talking about? My 7.5 inch dick has gotten virtually every girl talking about "how big it is". Looking at average statistics it is indeed relatively big - no girl would ever call a 7 inch dick small unless she just wants to hurt your feelings lmao.


She definitely did, badly, deeply and permanently.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 20, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> She definitely did, badly, deeply and permanently.



Yeah but it has no connections with reality. Girls consider 7 inch dick big, if you are fat it will hinder its appereance but feel the same - if she isn't attracted to you or want to hurt you she can say you're ugly/have a bad haircut/personality/small dick/dumb and so on, but it doesn't need to have anything to do with those qualities at all.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Apr 20, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> Just because everyone’s asking I’m about 7 even bone pressed. I’m bigger than I thought I was I used to only think I was a 6 incher


bro same i was expecting you have 9 inches 7 bone pressed looks small to me tho idk


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 20, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> Yeah but it has no connections with reality. Girls consider 7 inch dick big, if you are fat it will hinder its appereance but feel the same - if she isn't attracted to you or want to hurt you she can say you're ugly/have a bad haircut/personality/small dick/dumb and so on, but it doesn't need to have anything to do with those qualities at all.


I've already talked much about this but well...

She hit me up on the dating app, for weeks.
She said I was so cute and wanted to rape me multiple times, EVEN after calling me small... she was like "you're the first one I let don't use protection" and many things of the like... We kept seeing each other for months but I discovered there was a guy that was maybe her boyfriend or smth but he was really big and posted his nudes on a fake snatchap...

Because of all this situation I ended up blocking her because I was R2R if it were to continue.

Even if it was to hurt me for some schizo reason, she does like biggers sizes, and compared to him I'm kinda small... 

Nowdays I'm still trying to get better...


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Apr 20, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> I've already talked much about this but well...
> 
> She hit me up on the dating app, for weeks.
> She said I was so cute and wanted to rape me multiple times, EVEN after calling me small... she was like "you're the first one I let don't use protection" and many things of the like... We kept seeing each other for months but I discovered there was a guy that was maybe her boyfriend or smth but he was really big and posted his nudes on a fake snatchap...
> ...



She sounds fkin retarded. And yeah sure you got some girls only wanting to be with ridiculous size dicks cause they are loose as fk. But thats a whole lot more "she" issue than "him" issue in your scenario bro.


----------



## jackthenerd (Apr 20, 2020)

7" bone pressed is average.


----------



## diggbicc (Apr 20, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> 7" bone pressed is average.


----------



## jackthenerd (Apr 20, 2020)

diggbicc said:


>



It's true though. Most people on here who's done developing (age 18-19 or above) are 6.5" or bigger (bone pressed that is).

7" bone pressed is right about 6" non bone pressed for most people. Nobody thinks that's big. It's average, or slightly above (which would be non-noticeable).


----------



## moggingmachine (Apr 20, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> Just because everyone’s asking I’m about 7 even bone pressed. I’m bigger than I thought I was I used to only think I was a 6 incher


im 7.3 x 5.5 unfrauded. get mogged


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Apr 20, 2020)

MaherGOAT said:


> The hell are you talking about? My 7.5 inch dick has gotten virtually every girl talking about "how big it is". Looking at average statistics it is indeed relatively big - no girl would ever call a 7 inch dick small unless she just wants to hurt your feelings lmao.


this.
females are all retarded, incapable of logical thinking and original thought, they think a 7inch cock is 10 inches.
fucking cringe at the "8.5x6.5 or death" autists. 

if you have a 7inch penis you're genetically gifted, if you have a 7.5inch cock consider yourself extremely lucky and blessed, if your cock is above 8.5inches you're a genetic anomaly and abnormal.

girth is more important, as long as your cock is longer than 6.5 at-least.


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Apr 20, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> It's true though. Most people on here who's done developing (age 18-19 or above) are 6.5" or bigger (bone pressed that is).
> 
> 7" bone pressed is right about 6" non bone pressed for most people. Nobody thinks that's big. It's average, or slightly above (which would be non-noticeable).


Its not true at all. Its the average for narcies who tell their dick size here, which is at least above average

If 7 were average we would see plenty of 8-9 inchers here showing off

We have only seen one legit 8 incher and that guy made a tinder experiment where lots of sloots drooled over his dick, same girls probably see 100s of dicks every month


----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Apr 20, 2020)

get circumcision


----------



## jackthenerd (Apr 20, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> Its not true at all. Its the average for narcies who tell their dick size here, which is at least above average
> 
> If 7 were average we would see plenty of 8-9 inchers here showing off
> 
> We have only seen one legit 8 incher and that guy made a tinder experiment where lots of sloots drooled over his dick, same girls probably see 100s of dicks every month



7" non bone pressed is when it starts to get big. But 7" bone pressed is quite small. Just a bit above average. Average is 6.5" bone pressed and about 5.5-6" non bone pressed.

Surveys and studies will confirm what I'm saying. Literally just look at the results on polls done on online forums across the internet, including some of the PE forums, which showed that average starting size bone pressed was 6.3-6.5" with 5" girth, over 10k participants. What do they gain from lying? Absolutely nothing. They also know how to measure. In fact, they tend to lowball their number, because they're so desperate to believe in it, and want to see gains, or brag about how much they've gained (so they lowball starting size). If you say you're bigger htan you are, it's just gonna take you longer to notice gains and in turn you'll have less faith in it.


----------



## Lelek (Apr 20, 2020)

feels good being blessed


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Apr 20, 2020)

after 6" ur safe tbh. 7"+ is nice to have tho.


jackthenerd said:


> 7" non bone pressed is when it starts to get big. But 7" bone pressed is quite small. Just a bit above average. Average is 6.5" bone pressed and about 5.5-6" non bone pressed.
> 
> Surveys and studies will confirm what I'm saying. Literally just look at the results on polls done on online forums across the internet, including some of the PE forums, which showed that average starting size bone pressed was 6.3-6.5" with 5" girth, over 10k participants. *What do they gain from lying? Absolutely nothing. *They also know how to measure. In fact, they tend to lowball their number, because they're so desperate to believe in it, and want to see gains, or brag about how much they've gained (so they lowball starting size). If you say you're bigger htan you are, it's just gonna take you longer to notice gains and in turn you'll have less faith in it.


u just dont understand how humans work.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Apr 20, 2020)

God, I hate most women, disgusting degenerates.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Apr 20, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> 7" non bone pressed is when it starts to get big. But 7" bone pressed is quite small. Just a bit above average. Average is 6.5" bone pressed and about 5.5-6" non bone pressed.
> 
> Surveys and studies will confirm what I'm saying. Literally just look at the results on polls done on online forums across the internet, including some of the PE forums, which showed that average starting size bone pressed was 6.3-6.5" with 5" girth, over 10k participants. What do they gain from lying? Absolutely nothing. They also know how to measure. In fact, they tend to lowball their number, because they're so desperate to believe in it, and want to see gains, or brag about how much they've gained (so they lowball starting size). If you say you're bigger htan you are, it's just gonna take you longer to notice gains and in turn you'll have less faith in it.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Apr 20, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> 7" non bone pressed is when it starts to get big. But 7" bone pressed is quite small. Just a bit above average. Average is 6.5" bone pressed and about 5.5-6" non bone pressed.
> 
> Surveys and studies will confirm what I'm saying. Literally just look at the results on polls done on online forums across the internet, including some of the PE forums, which showed that average starting size bone pressed was 6.3-6.5" with 5" girth, over 10k participants. What do they gain from lying? Absolutely nothing. They also know how to measure. In fact, they tend to lowball their number, because they're so desperate to believe in it, and want to see gains, or brag about how much they've gained (so they lowball starting size). If you say you're bigger htan you are, it's just gonna take you longer to notice gains and in turn you'll have less faith in it.


Polls don't mean jack shit. No one would gain from saying their height taller on internet too but they still roll it to higher numbers. Just as dick. For counter argument I could say that guy would try to measure as high as possible to put their end limits to bigger numbers. That's what I do actually

What matters is actual scientific researches like included in this reddit post: 


>






> For example, the famous Kinsey self-report survey found an average NBPEL of 6.16", while a Durex online survey showed an average of 6.4" NBPEL. In my opinion, to trust men's anonymous self-reports over the data of seven objective medical studies demonstrates penis-size paranoia -- something to which we are prone here. If we look at the objective data instead, the average erect penis length appears to be no greater than 5.5 - 6.5" BP -- and may even be smaller.



This is why self-reported penis size measurements and polls don't mean shit. All men will lie about their dicksize even when they're online


----------



## Littleboy (Apr 20, 2020)

I've got a 10 inch erect cock when bone pressed. 

Or at least that's what it measures as when my head is vertical & my neck doesn't slouch.


----------



## jackthenerd (Apr 20, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> Polls don't mean jack shit. No one would gain from saying their height taller on internet too but they still roll it to higher numbers. Just as dick. For counter argument I could say that guy would try to measure as high as possible to put their end limits to bigger numbers. That's what I do actually
> 
> What matters is actual scientific researches like included in this reddit post:
> 
> ...



They have nothing to gain by lying on PE forums, that's the thing. In fact, quite the contrary. They just have things to lose. They are "desperate" to see gains. If they lie from the start, then the entire thing is just a lie, they'll also take longer to see gains, which makes them less likely to believe in it and less motivated. Look at the thunder's study. OVer 10k participants btw

I guarantee if we did a similar study on here (18+), and people swore to be honest, knew how to measure, we'd get similar results. If you're not 7NBPEL x 5.5 EG you're not even human.

All the studies you linked literally just proved my point. Study 2 shoving 6"NBPEL x 5"EG being average. Here's also another thing. A lot of studies are done NBPEL. The average murican or whatever is 5'9 200lbs, 30% bodyfat. FSL studies are also done non-bone pressed. FSL tend to be about 0.5-1" shorter than EL btw. This all leads to 5.5-6" NBPEL being around average.

In terms of girth. Do you seriously believe it's comparable to have a doctor measure your girth (you can't even get properly hard JFL), vs you sitting at home, edging for 20 minutes straight and then measuring your max erection? Likewise with length? They literally measure your semi-hard, and if they do BPEL they don't even shove the ruler in properly. JFL at believing these results. All those guys in those studies are in reality 6.5x5 if measured in the comfort of their own home. (on average). So that is the true average size.

Study in Netherlands: Measured by professionals: Sample size: 2363. Average size: 15.6cm x 13.55cm (that's 5.3" girth btw). Source: Onderzoekscentrum i.o.v. NIBI Nederland. Utrecht 2013

Study in Denmark: Measured by professionals: Sample size: 854. Average size: 15.1cm x 13.3cm. Source: University of Copenhagen - Urological Research Center and Andrology 2015

JFL at believing the average size is 5"x4.5"


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 20, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> 7" non bone pressed is when it starts to get big. But 7" bone pressed is quite small. Just a bit above average. Average is 6.5" bone pressed and about 5.5-6" non bone pressed.
> 
> Surveys and studies will confirm what I'm saying. Literally just look at the results on polls done on online forums across the internet, including some of the PE forums, which showed that average starting size bone pressed was 6.3-6.5" with 5" girth, over 10k participants. What do they gain from lying? Absolutely nothing. They also know how to measure. In fact, they tend to lowball their number, because they're so desperate to believe in it, and want to see gains, or brag about how much they've gained (so they lowball starting size). If you say you're bigger htan you are, it's just gonna take you longer to notice gains and in turn you'll have less faith in it.


Cope,another relevant thing:many of these dudes in PE forums measure like shit and stab themselves in the BP,not only that,many will measure their dicks using soft tapes,your bigness come from your NBP.
Just stand and measure your cock with a hard ruler,u cant shit the result.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Apr 20, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> They have nothing to gain by lying on PE forums, that's the thing. In fact, quite the contrary. They just have things to lose. They are "desperate" to see gains. If they lie from the start, then the entire thing is just a lie, they'll also take longer to see gains, which makes them less likely to believe in it and less motivated. Look at the thunder's study. OVer 10k participants btw
> 
> I guarantee if we did a similar study on here (18+), and people swore to be honest, knew how to measure, we'd get similar results. If you're not 7NBPEL x 5.5 EG you're not even human.
> 
> ...


Bro every single relevant stat is here : https://calcsd.netlify.app/
Average in the West : 5.67"x4.64"
Period.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 20, 2020)

Spoiler











This guy claims like 9 in thundersplace and more than 6 in girth,just lol if you believe in all of those guys.


----------



## Patient A (Apr 20, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> Why did you censor your size and “Josh’s” size? Makes no sense.
> What is your measurement. What photo did you send her?


He doesn’t want to show his cock in case someone uses it to find out where he lives


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Apr 20, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jfl at that ruler


----------



## jackthenerd (Apr 20, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> Cope,another relevant thing:many of these dudes in PE forums measure like shit and stab themselves in the BP,not only that,many will measure their dicks using soft tapes,your bigness come from your NBP.
> Just stand and measure your cock with a hard ruler,u cant shit the result.



Most use a ruler from my experience, but yeh, there's a few that use a tape. I've literally seen people say things like this: "omfg guys, I just gained 0.25", jelqing is legit guys". When in reality, they didn't actually gain jackshit. They just had an abrnoamlly good erection that day and they exaggerated down their starting size, because they wanted gains so bad.



MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Bro every single relevant stat is here : https://calcsd.netlify.app/
> Average in the West : 5.67"x4.64"
> Period.



Flawed data for the reasons I explained earlier in this thread. But keep coping buddy. Also, standard deviation for length is around 0.7-0.8", for girth it's around 0.5-0.6". Most girls have had a 6" girth before, since 5" is average. 1 standard deviation above the mean makes you into the top 16%, or 1/6. Which is 5.5-5.6" girth. If you're 2sd above, you're above 6" girth.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 20, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> Most use a ruler from my experience, but yeh, there's a few that use a tape. I've literally seen people say things like this: "omfg guys, I just gained 0.25", jelqing is legit guys". When in reality, they didn't actually gain jackshit. They just had an abrnoamlly good erection that day and they exaggerated down their starting size, because they wanted gains so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Flawed data for the reasons I explained earlier in this thread. But keep coping buddy. Also, standard deviation for length is around 0.7-0.8", for girth it's around 0.5-0.6". Most girls have had a 6" girth before, since 5" is average. 1 standard deviation above the mean makes you into the top 16%, or 1/6. Which is 5.5-5.6" girth. If you're 2sd above, you're above 6" girth.


Recent SELF-REPORTED survey if u want some reference.



https://i.imgur.com/0cNbxbB_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium





https://i.imgur.com/6LI8RDI_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium


----------



## Blackpill3d (Apr 20, 2020)

i bet my oneitis wouldn't mind me being small. it's how you use it... right?

oh wait i don't know how to use it either.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Apr 20, 2020)

JFL if you think your dick size will help people identify you and doxx you after you’ve already given your face

You think there’s plenty of guys with the same face face as you but with different dick sizes and that there’s a database online showing who has each dick size?

Because unless that was the case disclosing your dick size will not help anyone doxx you


----------



## diggbicc (Apr 20, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> We have only seen one legit 8 incher and that guy made a tinder experiment where lots of sloots drooled over his dick, same girls probably see 100s of dicks every month


and the those drooling over him also included women with 50+ n counts and they were shocked at his size, a lot of them guessed 11-12". Makes you think.


jackthenerd said:


> Most girls have had a 6" girth before, since 5" is average. 1 standard deviation above the mean makes you into the top 16%, or 1/6. Which is 5.5-5.6" girth. If you're 2sd above, you're above 6" girth.













Dafuq do these copers come from? at 7.1"x 5.35" I have been called huge and had women worshiping me.... the " 6-7" is average gang are just larpers" JFL @ believing these self-reported stats, the studies are accurate, avg dick is like 5.1" x 4.7"


----------



## Ada Mustang (Apr 20, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> Just because everyone’s asking I’m about 7 even bone pressed. I’m bigger than I thought I was I used to only think I was a 6 incher


Lifefuel cause i'm only 7". And in the eyes of foids this is dead average


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 20, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Lifefuel cause i'm only 7". And in the eyes of foids this is dead average


Woman dont understand dick numbers,dudes with barely 5 are telling woman that they they are 7,thats why the think thats average.


----------



## jackthenerd (Apr 20, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> Woman dont understand dick numbers,dudes with barely 5 are telling woman that they they are 7,thats why the think thats average.



Yeah, but are they even lying? That's kinda my point. They're still close to 7" BPEL. This is what I mean when I say 7 BPEL is a complete joke. 

Average murican is 5'9 200 lbs btw (literally just search it up). They have a 1-1.5" fatpad on average. That brings that 5 inch dick up to basically 7 inches.



diggbicc said:


> and the those drooling over him also included women with 50+ n counts and they were shocked at his size, a lot of them guessed 11-12". Makes you think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep coping lmao. JFL at believing 5.1"x4.7" is average. That would imply the average murican was under 4 NBPEL. Keeo coping homie.


----------



## Rift (Apr 20, 2020)

OP is 3.5 psl , these are landwhales


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 20, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> Yeah, but are they even lying? That's kinda my point. They're still close to 7" BPEL. This is what I mean when I say 7 BPEL is a complete joke.
> 
> Average murican is 5'9 200 lbs btw (literally just search it up). They have a 1-1.5" fatpad on average. That brings that 5 inch dick up to basically 7 inches.
> 
> ...


Don't care about murican,i am not murrican and many users here are not murrican too.
Gazzamogga is dutch,i am brazilian.


----------



## jackthenerd (Apr 20, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> Don't care about murican,i am not murrican and many users here are not murrican too.
> Gazzamogga is dutch,i am brazilian.



My point still stands. Most people have a 1" fatpad or so, especially americans. You don't even have to be that fat to have it, you don't have to be obese, you just have to be overweight basically.

You're coping really hard if you believe 5" is average. Because when you add in the fatpad, they go below 4". You're not average if you're 4 inches.

I'll say it again. Average size is around 6.3-6.5" BPEL. And around 5.5 NBPEL. It's not really even debateable.

Average girth is 5" (which the thunder's study confirm)


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 20, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> My point still stands. Most people have a 1" fatpad or so, especially americans. You don't even have to be that fat to have it, you don't have to be obese, you just have to be overweight basically.
> 
> You're coping really hard if you believe 5" is average. Because when you add in the fatpad, they go below 4". You're not average if you're 4 inches.
> 
> ...


I never said that the average is that small BP,its not,and studies show that.
Avg NBP in Egyptians dudes was 13cm NBP.


Avg NBP in middle eastern men was 12,53cm(men with ED included).


AVG BP in german old men with ED was 14,18cm.


All drug induced erections.


----------



## diggbicc (Apr 20, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> They have a 1-1.5" fatpad on average. That brings that 5 inch dick up to basically 7 inches.


jfl at this tard, bone pressed means you press through the fat pad to the pubic bone, those 5" bpel averages include the 1-1.5" fatpads.
numerous.

And the difference between a 5" and 6" dick is huge in terms of perception due to the square cube law, like a lot more volume is added like 20-30% extra volume, which makes it look huge. like 98% of pornstars are under 8" if that helps....


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Apr 20, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> jfl at this tard, bone pressed means you press through the fat pad to the pubic bone, those 5" bpel averages include the 1-1.5" fatpads.
> numerous.
> 
> And the difference between a 5" and 6" dick is huge in terms of perception due to the square cube law, like a lot more volume is added like 20-30% extra volume, which makes it look huge. like 98% of pornstars are under 8" if that helps....


its pointless to argue with this delusional retard

stupid fucker believes every 1 guy out of 10 packs an 8 incher


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 20, 2020)

You guys who chadfish why do u not talk about this stuff to a legit stacy??


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 20, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> jfl at this tard, bone pressed means you press through the fat pad to the pubic bone, those 5" bpel averages include the 1-1.5" fatpads.
> numerous.
> 
> And the difference between a 5" and 6" dick is huge in terms of perception due to the square cube law, like a lot more volume is added like 20-30% extra volume, which makes it look huge. like 98% of pornstars are under 8" if that helps....


5BP is impossible,unless you are talking about China or some another asians countries.


----------



## diggbicc (Apr 20, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> 5BP is impossible,unless you are talking about China or some another asians countries.


I mean like 5.5" ish range.... somewhere there...


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 20, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> You guys who chadfish why do u not talk about this stuff to a legit stacy??


I think @Vvvvxxxx has matched some stacies with the big dick game in tinder.


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 20, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> I think @Vvvvxxxx has matched some stacies with the big dick game in tinder.


Hhh NO.

His posts besides showing the importance of the dickpill lack of any further relevance because its basically just a brag with those foids.

I can't be arsed to chadfish but I'd ask her if she has ever measured a big dick with a ruler and if after that she can still recognize that size in other guys and therefore know if they're lying about their size too... In person, fucking, touching, no angel fraud involved...


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 20, 2020)

From op bragging about his dick to dick researches and quantitive analysis. Jfl incels get a life


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm 15.25cm (6 inches) bonepressed. Is it over for me?


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 20, 2020)

since when 7" is a big dick? i'm 7.5" and i think over 8 is actually big


----------



## Vitruvian (Apr 20, 2020)

What kind of girls still go to online chat rooms


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Apr 20, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> I think @Vvvvxxxx has matched some stacies with the big dick game in tinder.


As usual, dick posts bring out the most engagement lmaoo. 3 pages in less than an hour.


----------



## Pillarman (Apr 20, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> I'm 15.25cm (6 inches) bonepressed. Is it over for me?


No, it just never began


----------



## ArabIncel (Apr 20, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> They have nothing to gain by lying on PE forums, that's the thing. In fact, quite the contrary. They just have things to lose. They are "desperate" to see gains. If they lie from the start, then the entire thing is just a lie, they'll also take longer to see gains, which makes them less likely to believe in it and less motivated. Look at the thunder's study. OVer 10k participants btw
> 
> I guarantee if we did a similar study on here (18+), and people swore to be honest, knew how to measure, we'd get similar results. If you're not 7NBPEL x 5.5 EG you're not even human.
> 
> ...



I too have looked at a lot of studies and I agree that the average NBPEL seems to be around 6 inches. And so the average BPEL seems to be AT LEAST 6.5 inches. But regarding the studies you linked, while the length seems to make sense, the girth doesn’t to be honest. Most of the studies I’ve looked at, average girth was like 4.8 inches. Difference between that and 5.3 inches is huge. A 5.3 inch girth, unlike a 4.8 inch girth, can’t fit into normal condoms. You need a larger condom for it.

Lots of people cope here by thinking ~6 inches is the average BPEL. Truth is, that’s more like the average NBPEL, with the average BPEL being closer to 7 inches.

Also this statistic (~6 inches NBPEL) is for white people, as you’d probably know already. I’ve looked at some studies done on Indian men and middle eastern men. Average NBPEL in these studies is almost always 0.5-0.75 inches less than what it is in studies done on white men.


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Apr 20, 2020)

New rule. Saying you’re 7 inches is irrelevant without knowing your girth. 7x4 and 7x6 may as well be two different species. 6x5 mogs 7x4


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 20, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I too have looked at a lot of studies and I agree that the average NBPEL seems to be around 6 inches. And so the average BPEL seems to be AT LEAST 6.5 inches. But regarding the studies you linked, while the length seems to make sense, the girth doesn’t to be honest. Most of the studies I’ve looked at, average girth was like 4.8 inches. Difference between that and 5.3 inches is huge. A 5.3 inch girth, unlike a 4.8 inch girth, can’t fit into normal condoms. You need a larger condom for it.
> 
> Lots of people cope here by thinking ~6 inches is the average BPEL. Truth is, that’s more like the average NBPEL, with the average BPEL being closer to 7 inches.
> 
> Also this statistic (~6 inches NBPEL) is for white people, as you’d probably know already. I’ve looked at some studies done on Indian men and middle eastern men. Average NBPEL in these studies is almost always 0.5-0.75 inches less than what it is in studies done on white men.


You look wrong,the average BP in german young man(avg of 18 years old)was 5.7 BP,self-reported BP averages from PE forums show averages of barely over 6 BP(some dudes stab themselves to get bigger results)with like 5 inches of girth.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Apr 20, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I too have looked at a lot of studies and I agree that the average NBPEL seems to be around 6 inches. And so the average BPEL seems to be AT LEAST 6.5 inches. But regarding the studies you linked, while the length seems to make sense, the girth doesn’t to be honest. Most of the studies I’ve looked at, average girth was like 4.8 inches. Difference between that and 5.3 inches is huge. A 5.3 inch girth, unlike a 4.8 inch girth, can’t fit into normal condoms. You need a larger condom for it.
> 
> Lots of people cope here by thinking ~6 inches is the average BPEL. Truth is, that’s more like the average NBPEL, with the average BPEL being closer to 7 inches.
> 
> Also this statistic (~6 inches NBPEL) is for white people, as you’d probably know already. I’ve looked at some studies done on Indian men and middle eastern men. Average NBPEL in these studies is almost always 0.5-0.75 inches less than what it is in studies done on white men.



I swear you were talking about this in discord once and I "debunked" the study because you were interpreting it wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 20, 2020)

"show what a real man looks like" 
I feel bad for Josh. He should just give up on women just like me. We'll never be real men, so why fucking bother.


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 20, 2020)

Curious0 said:


> "show what a real man looks like"
> I feel bad for Josh. He should just give up on women just like me. We'll never be real men, so why fucking bother.


Taking into account that you can see that josh is about 6 inches and OP is about 7 inches the statements of this foid don't make any sense... 1 inch although noticeable is not enough to say one is a real man but the other isn't...


----------



## ArabIncel (Apr 20, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> I swear you were talking about this in discord once and I "debunked" the study because you were interpreting it wrong.



KEEP COPING WITH YOUR 4 INCH BPEL YOU DOG

HOW DOES IT FEEL TO KNOW AHAAN PANDAY DICK MOGS YOU TO THE SEWERS OF MUMBAI AND BACK??


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Apr 20, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> KEEP COPING WITH YOUR 4 INCH BPEL YOU DOG
> 
> HOW DOES IT FEEL TO KNOW AHAAN PANDAY DICK MOGS YOU TO THE SEWERS OF MUMBAI AND BACK??








When my girl sees this beautiful smile and those hunter eyes, IT's OVER


----------



## jackthenerd (Apr 20, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> I too have looked at a lot of studies and I agree that the average NBPEL seems to be around 6 inches. And so the average BPEL seems to be AT LEAST 6.5 inches. But regarding the studies you linked, while the length seems to make sense,
> 
> Lots of people cope here by thinking ~6 inches is the average BPEL. Truth is, that’s more like the average NBPEL, with the average BPEL being closer to 7 inches.



Agree with a lot of what you said here, but idk if 6" NBPEL is average. But 5.5" is for sure. Now add 0.5-1.5" fatpad on top of that and you have the average BPEL.

A lot of the studies the guys who are coping hard here are referecing are non-bone pressed on semi erect penises, or even flaccid stretched lengths (which tend to be quite a bit shorther than erect length). If a study shows 5" FSL. No offence, but that's above 6" BPEL for sure.



ArabIncel said:


> the girth doesn’t to be honest. Most of the studies I’ve looked at, average girth was like 4.8 inches. Difference between that and 5.3 inches is huge. A 5.3 inch girth, unlike a 4.8 inch girth





ArabIncel said:


> Also this statistic (~6 inches NBPEL) is for white people, as you’d probably know already. I’ve looked at some studies done on Indian men and middle eastern men. Average NBPEL in these studies is almost always 0.5-0.75 inches less than what it is in studies done on white men.



Actually saw a post on reddit about this. He complied a lot of datasets, studies, and grouped it by ethnicity and race. Western Europeans actually have the fattest dicks. They're a bit fatter than africans. (Look at the Dutch, French, Scandinavians, etc). While Africans have the longest. In western europe the average girth was 5.0-5.3" or so. In africans it was dead on 5.0". In asians 4.3-4.5" or so. In other europeans, americans etc it was 4.8-5.0". Where Asians actually get rekt the most, is not length contrary to popular belief, but it's girth. Especially in comparison to western europeans.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Apr 20, 2020)

this @jackthenerd guy is a very good baiter

even i fell for it at the start


----------



## diggbicc (Apr 20, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> KEEP COPING WITH YOUR 4 INCH BPEL YOU DOG
> 
> HOW DOES IT FEEL TO KNOW AHAAN PANDAY DICK MOGS YOU TO THE SEWERS OF MUMBAI AND BACK??





Spoiler














even after frauding these BLACKED pornstars do not reach the 8" mark properly. Notice how in the first pic he starts the measurement at 1" not 0. In the second pic see how tilted and far back the ruler is held, and both these guys claim 10" +
first guy is jason luv





















in a womans hands he looks massive but in the pic where he holds his dick he seems average to small.
Same with the second guy louie smalls


----------



## foreverugly1 (Apr 20, 2020)

tbh i'd rather be average looking with a big dick than a chad with an average dick


----------



## FatJattMofo (Apr 20, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> Just because everyone’s asking I’m about 7 even bone pressed. I’m bigger than I thought I was I used to only think I was a 6 incher


Bitches are leaving their bf for 7?. Either she thinks ur way bigger or most guys are lying about their dick size major


----------



## Gazzamogga (Apr 20, 2020)

FatJattMofo said:


> or most guys are lying about their dick size major







truly groundbreaking discovery


----------



## KrissKross (Apr 20, 2020)

Tylermax said:


> From op bragging about his dick to dick researches and quantitive analysis. Jfl incels get a life


You speak as if you are not an incel subhuman yourself. Remember boyo, you’re posting on an incel forum here, and you are here for life.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Apr 20, 2020)

Mine is 7x5.5 but it is tan and aesthetic so prob mogs yours sorry buddy boyo it's over for you


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Apr 20, 2020)

foreverugly1 said:


> tbh i'd rather be average looking with a big dick than a chad with an average dick


----------



## GetThatBread (Apr 20, 2020)

Oh wow who knew women were attracted to opposite sex genitalia


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Apr 21, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> No, it just never began


Extremely brutal ngl


----------



## Usum (Apr 21, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> I'm assuming you're 7+.


Who's not ?
Girth power btw.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 21, 2020)

Feelings >>>>> Logical reasons


----------



## Over (Apr 21, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> I love showing off my dick on those online chat rooms. I came across a foid on here who said that she would gladly leave her boyfriend to be fucked by my big dick.
> View attachment 365110
> View attachment 365111
> View attachment 365113
> ...









7inch is average


Colvin76 said:


> I'm 15.25cm (6 inches) bonepressed. Is it over for me?


Yes that's pretty small I am not far from the measurement as well


Vvvvxxxx said:


> As usual, dick posts bring out the most engagement lmaoo. 3 pages in less than an hour.


Definitely one of the darkest blackpills about dick that's why.


----------



## slime (Apr 21, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> They have nothing to gain by lying on PE forums, that's the thing. In fact, quite the contrary. They just have things to lose. They are "desperate" to see gains. If they lie from the start, then the entire thing is just a lie, they'll also take longer to see gains, which makes them less likely to believe in it and less motivated. Look at the thunder's study. OVer 10k participants btw
> 
> I guarantee if we did a similar study on here (18+), and people swore to be honest, knew how to measure, we'd get similar results. If you're not 7NBPEL x 5.5 EG you're not even human.
> 
> ...


Most studies are done bone pressed while laying down because they want to account for differences in body fat. https://worldpenis.tadaa-data.de


----------



## Pillarman (Apr 21, 2020)

*Members: 4,785 *

waiting for the rest of 4785 users to come here and claim having a 7 incher


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Apr 21, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> I'm 15.25cm (6 inches) bonepressed.


Good enough. Slightly above average too.


jackthenerd said:


> 7" bone pressed is average.







Your browser is not able to display this video.























So retarded.


----------



## Over (Apr 21, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> Good enough. Slightly above average too.
> 
> View attachment 367117
> 
> ...



Even if it's not then below 7inch in eyes of women is not big enough. 

6'3 & 7inch+ or death


----------



## Richard Fitzwell (Apr 26, 2020)

have you seen what a 12 gauge round does as it impacts the human body when shot close range........ I would shoot you in the crotch and blast your flesh to pieces to watch you roll around on the ground piss out blood while i piss myself laughing


----------



## p0tus (Apr 27, 2020)

7 inches is in the 98.5 percentile. Any idiot claiming girls dont see it as big is an obvious virgin. The nonsensical opinions on dick size in this forum is very harmful tbh.

For mathematically incapable idiots: 98.5 percentile means that if a girl fucks 100 guys, its very likely that 7 incher dude she fucked is the biggest. Dick size distribution is like a bell distribution so most guys are close to average at both ends and big or small dicks are rare.


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Apr 27, 2020)

I hate niggas that brag but I also remember that I also brag too, jfl


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Apr 29, 2020)

Over said:


> View attachment 367074
> 
> 
> 7inch is average
> ...


ITS OVER


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Apr 29, 2020)

Richard Fitzwell said:


> have you seen what a 12 gauge round does as it impacts the human body when shot close range........ I would shoot you in the crotch and blast your flesh to pieces to watch you roll around on the ground piss out blood while i piss myself laughing


 why are you being such a dick, Richard?


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 29, 2020)

7 is very average. Im so sick of this conversation


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Apr 29, 2020)

9 is just a bit above average. Im so sick of this conversation


----------



## Usum (Apr 29, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> girth is more important, as long as your cock is longer than 6.5 at-least.


Indeed.
GIRTH POWER. What MATTERS is VOLUME once your past 6' in length.

So much for spaghettis (below 6 in girth is bad).


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Apr 29, 2020)

Usum said:


> Indeed.
> GIRTH POWER. What MATTERS is VOLUME once your past 6' in length.
> 
> So much for spaghettis (below 6 in girth is bad).


srs question.
do you still have boners at your age?


----------



## Usum (Apr 29, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> srs question.
> do you still have boners at your age?


Of course.
No physiological problem.
But after 30+ years of non stop fucking, 2 times a week is largely enough for me.
It's no big deal like eating but different of course.
Even if the steak is good, it's your 10 000th after all.

Erection issues are quite easy to solve : 
a) your woman is ugly.
b) your habits are unhealthy


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 29, 2020)

Usum said:


> Of course.
> No physiological problem.
> But after 30+ years of non stop fucking, 2 times a week is largely enough for me.
> It's no big deal like eating but different of course.
> ...


chad


----------



## robtical (Apr 30, 2020)

Usum said:


> Of course.
> No physiological problem.
> But after 30+ years of non stop fucking, 2 times a week is largely enough for me.
> It's no big deal like eating but different of course.
> ...


How old are you


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 9, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


> im 7.3 x 5.5 unfrauded. get mogged


How does your dick size change every day jfl.


----------



## moggingmachine (Sep 9, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> How does your dick size change every day jfl.


??this was a few months ago and i said already not measuring proper EQ nbp

you have a small dick huh


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 9, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


> ??this was a few months ago and i said already not measuring proper EQ nbp
> 
> you have a small dick huh


You are the one who is claiming to be "7.5 inches unfrauded" every post.


----------



## moggingmachine (Sep 9, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> You are the one who is claiming to be "7.5 inches unfrauded" every post.


you are the autist desperately going through my post history to find my old faulty claims and coping by saying i change it every day


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 9, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


> you are the autist desperately going through my post history to find my old faulty claims and coping by saying i change it every day


JFL if you think I would go through ur post history. but ok. if you are not larp, good for u i guess.


----------



## Deleted member 2658 (Sep 10, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> I love showing off my dick on those online chat rooms. I came across a foid on here who said that she would gladly leave her boyfriend to be fucked by my big dick.
> View attachment 365110
> View attachment 365111
> View attachment 365113
> ...


Go slay her but let the guy know for him not to rope and for him to beat the shit out of her
JFL, that foid needs to be castrated and mutilated to her actions


----------

